# Dubrovnik



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 11, 2017)

That is one beautiful looking location!


----------



## Ragnor (Jul 11, 2017)

Elvia from your pictures now and past you have been to some of beautiful places I've ever seen.


----------



## Sully (Jul 11, 2017)

That's absolutely gorgeous. I've heard that Croatia is paradise for young, single guys. Wish I had gone there when I was still young!


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 11, 2017)

Ragnor said:


> Elvia from your pictures now and past you have been to some of beautiful places I've ever seen.



I have to agree with you. Our brothers in the EU are lucky. The closest countries to me are Canada and Mexico lol.


----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice pictures. I am currently in Romania with the wife. We will be at the black sea at Mamaia this coming weekend.


----------



## kubes (Jul 11, 2017)

Sure looks like a great place to go. I'm jealous


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> That is one beautiful looking location!



It was amazing and offered something for everyone. Games of Thrones is filmed there too.



Ragnor said:


> Elvia from your pictures now and past you have been to some of beautiful places I've ever seen.



I live in Europe so you can get cheap flights all over and it's full of beauitful places.



Sully said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous. I've heard that Croatia is paradise for young, single guys. Wish I had gone there when I was still young!



The girls in Croatia are incredible. My hometown and where I live now are great in that regard too. But in Croatia you get so many stunning girls. 10/10 model type girls walking around everywhere. I also didn't see a McDonalds or similar at anytime. You don't see fat people there either.



TeknoViking said:


> I have to agree with you. Our brothers in the EU are lucky. The closest countries to me are Canada and Mexico lol.



Guess how long my flight was to Dubrovnik... 1 hour 30-40 mins  I would like to go to many places over the next few years.



pesty4077 said:


> Nice pictures. I am currently in Romania with the wife. We will be at the black sea at Mamaia this coming weekend.



Romania is on my list too. It's not too far from where I was. In the area I would also like to travel to Albania and Austria and well many places. I hope you have a great time and I will message you later.


----------



## drealdeal (Jul 12, 2017)

Gorgeous! 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 15, 2017)

i do not see any pics of the ladies


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 15, 2017)

IRONFIST said:


> i do not see any pics of the ladies



I couldn't as I was with my gf. That wouldn't have went down well  I shouldn't be greedy anyway as I am lucky...


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 15, 2017)

good looking woman you have there!


----------



## Turkishexpress (Jul 19, 2017)

That's awesome.  Looks very familiar to where I'm going in a few weeks along the mediterranean coast of Turkey...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 19, 2017)

Turkishexpress said:


> That's awesome.  Looks very familiar to where I'm going in a few weeks along the mediterranean coast of Turkey...



I have been to Turkey once which I loved. I stayed at the biggest waterpark in Europe. It was in Kusadasi in Izmir. Have a great holiday.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 20, 2017)

This place reminds me of Barstow, California. BEAUTIFUL!

































lol


----------



## Turkishexpress (Jul 20, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have been to Turkey once which I loved. I stayed at the biggest waterpark in Europe. It was in Kusadasi in Izmir. Have a great holiday.



Kusadasi is very nice.  I always go down to Antalya.  I spent most of my youth there so I like going back to see friends and family... and stock up on proviron lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 20, 2017)

Turkishexpress said:


> Kusadasi is very nice.  I always go down to Antalya.  I spent most of my youth there so I like going back to see friends and family... and stock up on proviron lol



I remember buying some adrol and proviron and taking it back to the UK with me


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 19, 2019)

I hope to go back to this place (or another city in Croatia) sometime next year. I have a few friends who have been to Split and Hvar. I just noticed Brač which looks incredible as well.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 21, 2019)

Very nice pics! Croatia is an amazing place, extremely beautiful!


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 22, 2019)

That place looks amazing!


----------



## striffe (Sep 9, 2019)

I can't see any pics?


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 5, 2019)

striffe said:


> I can't see any pics?



:yeahthat:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2019)

Tinypic (image uploader website) shut down so all the pics I ever posted disappeared. It was a common website as it's been the same for many other members pics as well. I will see if I can find some to repost.


----------

